# Help! is mom rejecting the babies?



## Moo (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, so my friend had an accidental litter... well not her...her rat did... Anyway, the mom has moved four of the babies over to one side of the cage, and burried the rest on the other! is she rejecting them? what should my friend do if they are rejected?

How long do the babies hae to be with mom?

please help thanks.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How many babies? my girl had to do it because she had more than 12. If the rat is trusting, she can try to put them back. She can put a heating pad beneath them to keep them warm. If they are not being fed every 3 hours, seek out a nursing rat at a shelter, rescue, or breeder immediately.

The babies should be separated by genders at 4.5 weeks, when they naturally wean off.


----------



## Moo (Aug 2, 2013)

there is 11 babies, the rat is a rescued feeder, so she is not very trusting. thanks for the help.


----------



## Moo (Aug 2, 2013)

she has put them back with the mom, but mom keeps burrying them under an inch of bedding...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, my rat just had a litter of 14 (1 died though) so I can try to help.


Make sure the cage is covered then, and somewhere quiet. Don't disturb her much. She might just have separated them into two nests to feed them easier. Does there appear to be a nest on one end?

A tip for the future: as she isn't trusting, start offering treats on a spoon. When the babies are 15 days old, they will need to be socialized through handling and play. The mother will need to be lured away and separated so your friend is not at risk for getting attacked or stressing the mother. By starting now with a spoon, the rat will have a routine to expect. Scrambled eggs would be a great treat as the mother needs more protein right now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Burying the kits is to either keep them warm or keep them safe. Don't worry. It stressed me out when my girl did it at first, but they were fine (and still are). Just remember to give scared mom space or she will get stressed and deem her babies at risk and then their lives are at risk.


----------

